# video of my 55g planted



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m4aW2nQtajg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m4aW2nQtajg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m4aW2nQtajg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m4aW2nQtajg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Damn I guess its just not working heres the link

="http://youtube.com/watch?v=m4aW2nQtajg"]


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I know this whole thread was a waste sorry.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=m4aW2nQtajg
link


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Maelstrom  too bad the video doesnt have my new fish in iit.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

very nice! I wish I had the talent to set a tank up like that!


----------



## ag30135 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cool very nice


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

rahulmittal said:


> Hi everyone.
> As I am fish lover that’s the main reason I want to be in touch with this site. I saw the video you have posted in the thread and it’s really amazing to watch the video. This forum is mainly dedicated to the fishes.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> ...


Can we do something about the spam? 

Nice video, Blue! Looks peaceful...but that music :O


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

yea whats the deal with the spam?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know just what to make of this. These weird spambots are popping up a lot lately, but except for the little links in them, they don't seem to be an actual problem. Some of them have actually been very informative and interesting, even though all they do is plagarize stuff from other sites and post it here at FF. The thing I think is odd is that somebody would actually go to all the trouble to create & program an info-spambot for no apparent reason.


----------

